# Russadoodle Shepherd



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/104862024/russadoodle-shepherds-born-on-christmas-day.html
Why Why Why.


I know lets get a rare dog cross it with a standard poodle and then with a german shepher and charve a third of what wee could have got if we'd paired with another RBT and give it A stupid name to boot! 

I don't understand this one. A hypo allergenic breed crossed with a hypo-allergenic breed crossed with a GSD!

Anything for a quick buck I guess. 


Its not a breed its a mongrel by any stretch of the imagination. 

Sorry if I come across snobbish here..+ she took on a rescue (apparently) and has to sell her pup to pay vet bills. bul%%%% in my opinion.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

DavieB said:


> Why Why Why.
> 
> 
> I know lets get a rare dog cross it with a standard poodle and then with a german shepher and charve a third of what wee could have got if we'd paired with another RBT and give it A stupid name to boot!
> ...




I understand all dogs were created by crossing breeds blah blah blah but these were from decent breeding projects with purpose although granted some breeds could do with a few changes but these stupid names these dogs get given is even more annoying then the idiots breeding then I Donno y but especially anything with the word doodle in it winds me up , who ever invented the labradoodle which seemed to be the first we'll known one wants a slap as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Does seem a bit odd to use a rare breed to create a colourfully named cross breed, it says she owns a cross rbt though so not like she's used the original rbt. It is fun to come up with the names though, we a lurcher cross border collie at work which I named a lollie . Davie check the guess the breed thread it has a couple of guesses and I wanna see if I'm right or wrong (sorry if you've checked already)


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

My parents got a collie x springer from dogs trust which is apparently a sprollie :/ saw a whippet x chihuahua the other day, owner called it a whippehuahua. I wanted to cry :/


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

Bulldog-shitzu cross is still my favourite....:whistling2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

ruthyg said:


> Bulldog-shitzu cross is still my favourite....:whistling2:


The old ones are the best :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> I understand all dogs were created by crossing breeds blah blah blah but these were from decent breeding projects with purpose although granted some breeds could do with a few changes but these stupid names these dogs get given is even more annoying then the idiots breeding then I Donno y but especially anything with the word doodle in it winds me up , who ever invented the labradoodle which seemed to be the first we'll known one wants a slap as far as I'm concerned.


The person who originally bred them (with a purpose, rather than by cock up) was for low allergy guide dogs in Australia. Not sure he gave them the stupid name, but they were very quickly called this.

I have to admit I do not really mind though breeding cross breeds as long as they are clear what they are. I think it is better having many muppets breeding mongrels, than that number more muppets breeding breeds I like and screwing them up more. 

It is the people buying them that
1) either claim they are a real breed, and so have done no research or 
2) have no understanding of the pure breeds involved. They are rarely problem free either. The breeds commonly used like standard poodles and collies, are hardly easy dogs to own, and adding part of another breed rarely changes that, in fact in some cases leads to a clash of behaviours which are even worse.
3) and by far the worse, claim they are healthier. Yes in a small number of severely disabled breeds, like pugs, the cross is likely healthier than the pure, just from the point of view of lessening severe deformity. But for example you take a Lab and a poodle and you are likely to have more health issues than the pure poodle, as the lab carries so many and both breeds share so many, so do not come to me and tell me your Goldiepoop or whatever bred from untested parents sold more than likely as pets only is healthier than my working lines Golden retriever with generations of living the term "fit for function" behind her


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Buster is a Chiuahaussel...no..Jackuhaha...maybe Jack-a-wah-wah...might be Jackchi...

Stuff it.

Mongrel.

:lol2:


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

If you have a new breed standard at least have the decency to give it a decent name and register it with the Kennel Club. Otherwise however many people cross them it’s a mongrel. There nothing wrong with being a mongrel.

I like them as much as pedigrees, people only make up these names to get more money for the puppies or appear trendy.

If you want to identify the cross name it in full instead of creating ouchie wouchie couchie names.


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

"They are going to be large once fully grown with beautiful black coats and beyond amazing temperaments"

I don't know if I'm being a bit fernickety here, but is it a bit misleading to predict the pups' temperaments? Or am I wrong? Can you determine a pup's temperament from a very young age, and is it likely to remain constant throughout the dog's life? To be fair, she does say they were born on Christmas day, so will be 6 months now. Maybe you can reliably predict a dog's temperament by that age? "Beyond amazing temperaments" is quite a claim though


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Kare said:


> The person who originally bred them (with a purpose, rather than by cock up) was for low allergy guide dogs in Australia. Not sure he gave them the stupid name, but they were very quickly called this.
> 
> I have to admit I do not really mind though breeding cross breeds as long as they are clear what they are. I think it is better having many muppets breeding mongrels, than that number more muppets breeding breeds I like and screwing them up more.
> 
> ...




I no what they were made for but a schnauzer is hypo alegenic anyways I don't mind the people that honestly started this for good reason but all these names are pathetic there was a women asking about bella the other week who aparantly had a Peagle? Pug cross beagle I think it's getting out of hand I'm by no means a snob when it comes to buying a dog although I've only bought two my main requirement now is that mum and dad are pets and House dogs not into dogs in gardens or cages


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> there was a women asking about bella the other week who aparantly had a Peagle? Pug cross beagle I think it's getting out of hand I'm by no means a snob when it comes to buying a dog although I've only bought two my main requirement now is that mum and dad are pets and House dogs not into dogs in gardens or cages


The names are stupid.

The pug cross is normally a Puggle, and I have to say if last two breeds on the planet were a pug or a puggle I would have the puggle. But then I detest the pug and think breeding something that screwed up is animal cruelty and really dislike beagles, my sister and brother in law have two. I completely miss the point of them, they have none of the desire to please that I would want in a dog and when it is raining and they have :censor:ed off on another run around following their nose that their "parents" cannot recall them from I use the time to daydream about using their smooth long ears to make mittens :lol2:

....well maybe i love them a little bit....they are my niece and nephew, but you get the point :flrt:


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I've always been under the impression cross breeds are healthier, which I'm guessing stems from things like the pug issue. Anyone got any good links where I can have a read up on more info about this?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Christie_ZXR said:


> I've always been under the impression cross breeds are healthier, which I'm guessing stems from things like the pug issue. Anyone got any good links where I can have a read up on more info about this?


The thing youre referring to is called hybrid vigour. Don't have any links but it'll be easier to search for with a name :lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

A true mongrel can be healthier as they are a mix of dogs and therefore 3-4 different breeds which seems to even out as a lower likelihood of getting conditions of any one breed. However most are basing this theory on the fact dogs use to live longer and many more back then had some type of mongrel. However arguably far less people took their dogs to the vets back then for what they considered not serious issues, your dog had an itch all the time...never mind...your dog limped...he coped etc etc. I definately recall a certain movement in most dogs when I was growing up, that "Mongrel bounce" which with hindsight I am sure points to some joint issue.

there are some specific issues that can be cured, as well as the over deformed breeds there is of course the case of the dalmatians with a touch of pointer who now have the enzyme to stop...err was it kidney issues?

A cross breed could be said to be slightly similar in say a beagle and a pug tend to on the whole have different issues, and therefore the dog have a next to zero chance of those that need to be carried by both parents, but on the other hand those that need only one carrying parent they have a chance of having any condition from either parent.

However you take two dogs from the same group, say two gundog breeds, or to be honest two large breed dogs and nearly all have similar issues. As an example a poodle suffers hip issues, a lab suffers hip issues...but then also bring to the party poor shoulders as well...so a poodle based cross, yes is more likely to have shoulder issues compared to a poodle and just as likely to have hip issues.

Again two toy breed dogs also tend to have similar issues, two dogs bred together with issues associated with being a large animal miniaturised are still two dogs with those issues, whether the same breed or not.

The chances is then further increased when you place a well bred pure breed against a cross as next to no cross breed breeders health test for even some let alone all of the parent breeds issues.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Kare said:


> A true mongrel can be healthier as they are a mix of dogs and therefore 3-4 different breeds which seems to even out as a lower likelihood of getting conditions of any one breed. However most are basing this theory on the fact dogs use to live longer and many more back then had some type of mongrel. However arguably far less people took their dogs to the vets back then for what they considered not serious issues, your dog had an itch all the time...never mind...your dog limped...he coped etc etc. I definately recall a certain movement in most dogs when I was growing up, that "Mongrel bounce" which with hindsight I am sure points to some joint issue.
> 
> there are some specific issues that can be cured, as well as the over deformed breeds there is of course the case of the dalmatians with a touch of pointer who now have the enzyme to stop...err was it kidney issues?
> 
> ...



People do always say mongrels live longer but not sure who true this is although my NAN lab mix did live till 17 when I was growing up , how long did dogs used to live then ? I was under the impressions dogs genrally lived longer these days due too quality of food .


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Christie_ZXR said:


> Buster is a Chiuahaussel...no..Jackuhaha...maybe Jack-a-wah-wah...might be Jackchi...
> 
> Stuff it.
> 
> ...


 jackie chan?


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> People do always say mongrels live longer but not sure who true this is although my NAN lab mix did live till 17 when I was growing up , how long did dogs used to live then ? I was under the impressions dogs genrally lived longer these days due too quality of food .


It could also be argued that more dogs die from obesity these days due to the quantities of food offered by some people.


----------



## lacp1 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Russadoodle*

I have one of these dogs - which I do call a mongrel! She is amazing and will soon be 10 months old. She is large, black and hairy. She is very gentle and calm. I saw an RBT up at Addenbrooke's. It was a PAT dog and beautiful - but I wouldn't pay £1500 for any puppy. I am, however, delighted with my puppy. I knew what I was buying, I saw both parents and knew there were no guarantees (are there ever?). I like large dogs. I had a border collie - who was so clever - and she died in March aged 16. I no longer have horses or the life-style for a Border Collie, but did want a dog who would (I hoped) be good with my grandchildren and was fairly bright. Poodles are very under-rated! 

I would not have bred the RBT with a poodle - but you are welcome to come and see Betty! She is brilliant with my cats etc. I am delighted with her. I know what you mean - but my dog is lovely.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't think I need to say any more on making up stupid names for mongrel dogs as I think everyone else has that covered, but I would really love to see what these look like as adults. I bet they're gorgeous !


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

lacp1 said:


> I have one of these dogs - which I do call a mongrel! She is amazing and will soon be 10 months old. She is large, black and hairy. She is very gentle and calm. I saw an RBT up at Addenbrooke's. It was a PAT dog and beautiful - but I wouldn't pay £1500 for any puppy. I am, however, delighted with my puppy. I knew what I was buying, I saw both parents and knew there were no guarantees (are there ever?). I like large dogs. I had a border collie - who was so clever - and she died in March aged 16. I no longer have horses or the life-style for a Border Collie, but did want a dog who would (I hoped) be good with my grandchildren and was fairly bright. Poodles are very under-rated!
> 
> I would not have bred the RBT with a poodle - but you are welcome to come and see Betty! She is brilliant with my cats etc. I am delighted with her. I know what you mean - but my dog is lovely.



I have no doubts your dog will be brilliant. Its just breeders and silly names I was having a go at and intentional breeding then claiming they are Hypo is just wrong. Ive actually mentioned in another thread i was interested in poodles I know they are great dogs. Reading your post it says you have a russadoodle the op was about a russadoodle crossed with a german shepherd. 
Ive seen a German Shepherd cross and it was Black and tan but RBT size it was a really nice dog. Whats yours like? Could you put pics up?


----------



## pauliners (Jul 20, 2014)

*russadoodle!*

Nothing on the telly, thought I'd relieve my boredom googleling, tapped in my mutts "unofficial breed name" amazed to get a result, probably way to late now for anyone to read (2years on) Do agree with most comments, so much snobbery about these ridiculous names for what are ineffect x breeds or mongrels, that said, after my GSDxGD (he did'nt have a fancy breed name) died at the age of 12 with never needing to see a vet since puppyhood so I was keen to get another x breed (had rescue pedigrees before with some health probs and shorter life span) plus I now have grandchildren I wanted to be sure of its temperment and its rearing, so no rescue dog it had to be a pup. Did it properly, researched the breeds in the x, saw mum & dad, friendly family pets, very happy with the breeder who owned mum & dad, result another very happy owner with a lovely looking dog , a fantastic temperment, intelligent, obiedient, loves people, loves kids, loves other dogs. When people ask me what she is I say she's a bitsa dog, bits of this bits of that, far to much of a snobby mouthful saying she's 1/4 BRT 1/4 Poodle 1/2 GSD with maybe a hint of border collie!! I could'nt say she's russadoodle I'd feel such a wally!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

we once had a "saint berdoodle" come into our rescue, think the best still needs to be done great dane x Chihuahua, I could make some boerbodoodles £5000 each, rare breed lol


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

So two years on from the original post and the crossing is still going strong. So many idiots breeding random breeds together now, sick of all the ridiculous names and I can't believe you can easily pay more for a cross than a pure breed. I know the pure breed world isn't great, but at least they're not putting more problems into one dog. I saw collie x husky puppies today, who in their right mind would breed those together?


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Someone in Glasgow keeps producing Pomsky (Pomeranian Husky X) litters. Unless they have more than one b*tch or it's a scam the poor mother must be used every season. There should be laws against this :devil: (not the cross breeding as long as the parents are thoroughly health and temperament tested, which unfortunately only a small percentage of cross breeders do, but the abusing the dogs like this).


----------

